# Picks and jigglers.



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Saw a post on another site about lock picks and car jigglers. What are your thoughts on these tools? Just curious.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Illegal ... shouldn't be discussed


----------

